# Lighting - LED



## skeletonw00t (26 Aug 2012)

Hi all,

I am not growing plants in my next tank - but I need a decent light for viewing.

Ideally I want something as small & minimalist as possible - so I was thinking an LED strip?

Needs to be about 82cm long.

Does anyone know if those "True Lumen pro" things are for sale as they look really cool - shown here:


----------



## nry (26 Aug 2012)

They're reasonably well priced though you need to buy the power supply seperately, UK directly also has these:

http://www.arcadia-uk.info/product.php? ... &sub=&id=4


----------



## skeletonw00t (26 Aug 2012)

Yeah those arcadia look good. Would I need 1 or 2 strips?

I found a site selling those true lumen ones but unfortunately they don't do a 32inch size (24 then jumps up to 36 inches).

Do you know how you mount those arcadia ones? I would like them to mount just onto the open top tank ideally.


----------



## nry (26 Aug 2012)

If you scroll down the page there are brackets which span the depth of the tank and the lights click into them - you could possibly suspend one or two if you wished and were up for the task.


----------



## skeletonw00t (26 Aug 2012)

Yeah Just noticed those brackets - they are ugly!

I think I could try just balancing the lights on the tank edges. my tank is 82cm and the closest size is 85cm so it should work.

I'm sure I could fashion a bracket somehow just to make it secure.


----------



## nry (26 Aug 2012)

Is there a UK site selling the True Lumen ones?


----------



## skeletonw00t (27 Aug 2012)

This actually looks decent:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-Tank ... 548wt_1397

I am not sure how bright it would be though? Reckon 1 of those would be enough to illuminate a 32inch tank - 45 cm deep.

It doesn't need to grow plants though so not worried about wattage etc.


----------



## nry (27 Aug 2012)

For a non-planted tank, it may well be perfect, as the LEDs are nowhere near bright enough to grow much


----------



## skeletonw00t (27 Aug 2012)

Just not sure how bright it will be & how good it will look.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Aug 2012)

Never trust someone who puts Tangs in with goldfish.. In a planted tank of all places! :text-coolphotos:


----------



## nry (27 Aug 2012)

Photoshop ftw


----------

